# Barn within walking distance of trails



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Our place is right up against a park and I love it. We still trailer out once in a while, but it is really nice being this close to so many trails.


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

I would do it. I recently moved to a new barn that is in riding distance of tons of trails and I love it. I used to have to trailer all over the place but now I can just get on and go.


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

If you're not happy with the barn you're at, and what you want to do is trail ride. I'd move.

My barn was supposed to be full of trail riders too. When I moved in they said we'd haul out to trails frequently. I've been on probably...less than 6 trail rides with my barn in the 5 and half years I've been there.
Now, I love my barn, and I'm not going to find anything better (in my price range and close enough) so I'm staying. but if I were unhappy there, you better believe I'd be moving out!

I do have my own trailer now, so it's not AS big of a deal. However, I still don't have many people to ride With. and I Still don't get out very often. even with a trailer! =P


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I love being right on a trail system. It's so nice just to go out and have a goof-off day instead of doing ring work. Maybe go over and meet a few of the riders there and see if they would be a good fit for you as fellow trail riders before you go through the hassle of moving. I've noticed that trail riding means very different things to people. Some like to meander at a slow walk, others like to haul butt and hopefully most fall somewhere in between.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I would move. If my barn shut down I'd move back to the original barn I started in that is right at Tyrrell Park where I ride. I moved Red (former horse) so he'd have better accommodations and better management. I do have a trailer now so I can haul my horses over there but if our barn shut down I'd move him back but I would have to do everything myself whereas my horses are in a total care barn right now which is very nice! But it would be nice just to hop on and be in the woods!!! 

It sounds like you and your horse would benefit from the move. Being able to get out and trail ride is a great thing!


----------



## Stakie (Jul 11, 2011)

I made sure the one place my horse is going to has trails for some of the same reasons. No trailer is the big one and no one to ride with me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## phoenix (Jun 7, 2010)

flytobecat said:


> Our place is right up against a park and I love it. We still trailer out once in a while, but it is really nice being this close to so many trails.


I keep thinking of the pros and cons and the fact the trails are within arms length is such a huge plus! The fact i don't have a trailer means i can't even just get up and go when i want, but if i had trails right there i totally could.



Domino13011 said:


> I would do it. I recently moved to a new barn that is in riding distance of tons of trails and I love it. I used to have to trailer all over the place but now I can just get on and go.


I've moved barns a few times in the past 5 years and each time for a different reason, i think this move could really benefit me and my horse. I've pretty much convinced myself to do it at this point.



Reiterin said:


> If you're not happy with the barn you're at, and what you want to do is trail ride. I'd move.
> 
> My barn was supposed to be full of trail riders too. When I moved in they said we'd haul out to trails frequently. I've been on probably...less than 6 trail rides with my barn in the 5 and half years I've been there.
> Now, I love my barn, and I'm not going to find anything better (in my price range and close enough) so I'm staying. but if I were unhappy there, you better believe I'd be moving out!
> ...


i was very happy with the barn i'm at right now until the barn manager suddenly turned on everyone. now there's such a feeling of tension i don't enjoy going to ride any more. plus, the standards have slipped recently, the water troughs don't get cleaned enough and sometimes horses are left with no water in their stalls. plus i'm almost 100% sure one of the barn owners hit my horse in the head the other day based on how he was acting when i went into the field to see him.

this new barn have whole barn trial rides every now and again, plus i could put up a note asking one of the existing boarders with a nice reliable trail horse to go out and ride with me to help my horse gain some confidence.



MyBoyPuck said:


> I love being right on a trail system. It's so nice just to go out and have a goof-off day instead of doing ring work. Maybe go over and meet a few of the riders there and see if they would be a good fit for you as fellow trail riders before you go through the hassle of moving. I've noticed that trail riding means very different things to people. Some like to meander at a slow walk, others like to haul butt and hopefully most fall somewhere in between.


Phoenix is getting more and more ring sour, i've tried to spice things up but it's still in the same place. he needs a change and i think he needs a challenge, going out on trial would at least give him something new to think about. the BO said that most of the people there trail ride every weekend and the horses are all pretty steady and are within the 5-15 age bracket. i'm thinking of going out this weekend to try and meet some of the boarders and see what they're like.



QOS said:


> I would move. If my barn shut down I'd move back to the original barn I started in that is right at Tyrrell Park where I ride. I moved Red (former horse) so he'd have better accommodations and better management. I do have a trailer now so I can haul my horses over there but if our barn shut down I'd move him back but I would have to do everything myself whereas my horses are in a total care barn right now which is very nice! But it would be nice just to hop on and be in the woods!!!
> 
> It sounds like you and your horse would benefit from the move. Being able to get out and trail ride is a great thing!


i used to like the management and accommodations of the barn i'm at now but standards have definitely slipped recently and this new place seems to know what they're doing. 

i think we would both benefit, i've suffered with lack of confidence in the past when riding and he needs a confidence boost too, plus he's bored with what we do now so he's starting to not pay attention and only give a half hearted try at best. something new might motivate him again.



Stakie said:


> I made sure the one place my horse is going to has trails for some of the same reasons. No trailer is the big one and no one to ride with me.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


see i don't have a trailer either and really could afford to buy one and a truck. i would have to put up a note at the new place asking for other riders to go out with me but i don't think they'd mind. plus i could always ask friends to trailer in and i could meet them. 

yup, i'm like 98% sure i'm going to move. it would be nice to get out of this rut. I have a few things i need to check on first but i'm pretty excited!


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Even though I have a trailer it is nice to be at a barn with trails right out the door. Reason being I don't feel like hooking up the trailer after work and driving somewhere, just takes to much time. But, I always have time to throw the saddle on their back and ride right out of the barn after work.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

I would make the move too. In fact, I recently did...from a barn with no trails anywhere close to a barn with a trailhead literally in the parking lot. It is WONDERFUL.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

We have to haul if we want to get to any really good trails. There are a few relatively close that go a long way but you have to ride on roads to get there and ride on/cross some very busy roads to get to the best one.

And we don't have a trailer so basically, if we want to go somewhere, we have to go with friends, or ride there. Which is all very well and good if it's trails, but not so great when I want to go out and show!


----------



## phoenix (Jun 7, 2010)

Darrin said:


> Even though I have a trailer it is nice to be at a barn with trails right out the door. Reason being I don't feel like hooking up the trailer after work and driving somewhere, just takes to much time. But, I always have time to throw the saddle on their back and ride right out of the barn after work.


I was thinking that, i could trail ride and train on trail after a ring session, to cool him out or whatever. Plus it would spice up his life, he's bored of working in a tiny field.



Cinnys Whinny said:


> I would make the move too. In fact, I recently did...from a barn with no trails anywhere close to a barn with a trailhead literally in the parking lot. It is WONDERFUL.


I've pretty much decided i'm going to do it. The pros greatly outweigh the cons at this stage. the trail entrance is just across a fairly quiet street, which would be good as i could do some road work with him too; where i am now i'd probably be killed as soon as i went on the road.



blue eyed pony said:


> We have to haul if we want to get to any really good trails. There are a few relatively close that go a long way but you have to ride on roads to get there and ride on/cross some very busy roads to get to the best one.
> 
> And we don't have a trailer so basically, if we want to go somewhere, we have to go with friends, or ride there. Which is all very well and good if it's trails, but not so great when I want to go out and show!


Right now if i want to trail ride i would have to go with someone else, but my someone else is going through a weird period where she hates everyone so it's not happening. Having trails close enough to see would be amazing!


----------

